# What's the best horse for my size and ability?



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

You've probably seen this question 1000 times before but here's my problem. I'm 5'4", 78kg and do everything right to lose weight but it just never goes away! my weight is all on my bottom half (legs and bum).

I'm a confident novice rider and the last horse I had was on part-loan and was a 16.2 TB X. Had to give up due to circumstances (of the horse/owner).

I now want to venture out and buy my own horse but I don't want something that big. I want a horse/pony that I won't need to struggle to mount and I love the smaller weight carriers (cobs etc). 

Any and all recommendations for what I should be looking for are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd say a Quarter Horse or Morgan would probably be a good match. They ae shorter, yet very sturdy and stout breeds  

Ans if I may say so, your weight isn't too bad, at least not as in something for a horse to carry. My horse is 15H Paint and I'm a little over 200. He has no problems with my weight at all.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'm actually in UK (forgot to mention that!) so I Don't think I could find a QH very easy!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

HMMM, that's true. I need to brush up on my UK breeds, I don't know many of them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets do the conversions:

78K = 172 pounds

Which is around 12 stone

So I'm not seeing your weight as that much of an issue, if you were a few inches taller no one would question your riding weight.

Being in the UK you have a great amount of choices, and of the bigger native ponies would work well, Highland, Fell, Welsh section D, sorry if I missed any.

But as you mentioned, the UK is blessed with a whole lot of cobs, so don't narrow your search to much, don't get hung up on a breed but start thinking about what height works well, what sort of temperament, what you actually want to do, and find something that fits all those things.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Lets do the conversions:
> 
> 78K = 172 pounds
> 
> ...


I agree that any of these breeds would suit you well. I myself ride a Fell pony and I am a massive fan of the breed in general. 

I think with you being a novice rider a confidence giver is a must. Much more than breed.

I do hope you find something though, I am a mature rider myself. I wouldn't be without my pony now.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks - I'm almost 30, I don't want to compete, just a happy hack, light schooling and possibly xc (if I ever get to a capable level). 

What, height wise for a horse should I be looking for? I don't care about breed, colour etc. I know that I need to be looking for a preferably older horse that's 'been there, done that'. Seems as though they are either all really expensive or 'not a novice ride'!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ooh! a cob of Fell pony sounds lucious. I love those breeds. Not so easy to find in US. AND, you are not that heavy! not at all.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, can't really help with that one Turndial, when I first went horse shopping as a re rider, I was a lot heavier and a lot older than you. I decided after a lot of research that a Haflinger (hey you have them in the UK as well) would suit me fine, small enough to get on, small enough to fall off.

I found my beautiful stout little Haflinger, she is easy to get on, if you use a block, the first time I sat in her I just felt so odd, and scared, and figured it was because I was older and fatter. Over time though I've discovered that while I love her deeply, and I think she is the prettiest girl ever, I HATE riding her:-(

My mount for the last couple of years, has been a 15.2 hh appyxdraft, need a mounting block to get on, but a bonus is he has withers to anchor the saddle, I feel far more secure in him than I ever did on her.

Last year I started riding my 16hh rescue very drafty mare and that was even better, and now I have a verging on 17hh horse outside ready for me to try.


After all that, my advice, go and ride as many different types, heights and shapes of horses that you can, and find the one that makes you smile.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

'...go and ride as many different types, heights and shapes of horses that you can, and find the one that makes you smile.'

I love that advice lol!

Am I too big for 14.2?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I ride a 13.2 and I am 5 ft 7 so I think not to big.

You say you don't want to compete and I have Fells because if I fall off them out hacking I can easily get back on. I mainly hack but my daughter and her friends jump them.

So yes a 14.2 would probably suit you.

What area of the UK are you in? That might help with the descision as to breed etc.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

absolutely not

Here you are 14.2hh Haflinger, 2 different riders, both around 250 pounds at the time, one is 6' 4" the other is 5' 9" 

You will be fine


----------



## Val1991 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh please, at your weight you could ride most anything. I'm about 210 pounds. I wanted something short and stout like me, too. I got a haflinger ^^.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> absolutely not
> 
> Here you are 14.2hh Haflinger, 2 different riders, both around 250 pounds at the time, one is 6' 4" the other is 5' 9"
> 
> You will be fine


Golden Horse I want to pinch your Haffy, good job your in the US


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Fellpony said:


> Golden Horse I want to pinch your Haffy, good job your in the US


She's for sale, willing to ship, you pay the costs:wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no you are not too big for a 14:2hh 
Welcome to the forums


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel so much better now! Thank you all.

Every time I've been for a lesson or a ride I always get given anything 15.2+ (once on a HUGE just under 18hh) which has made me think that's all I should be riding! Also asked the only 2 horsey people I know who said 15.2 and above.

I live in Leeds.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> She's for sale, willing to ship, you pay the costs:wink:


Seeing you in a Western/Stock Saddle reminds me that riding isn't so hard. British saddle is so 'proper' and I'm having to learn everything all over again!

(I'm Australian)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The larger of my two geldings (Trooper) is a 14.2/3 Appy/Arabian. He weights about 840, I weight about 175. Add 30 lbs in clothes & saddle, and we're at 205/840. 

The mustang pony (Cowboy) is 13 hands on a tall day...I'd guess 650ish for weight, tops. I use an English saddle with him, and I need to pay close attention to my balance and his. His trot is like a drunk sailor, while his canter is very smooth, so we canter more than trot. If my weight bothers him, he hides it well - but I could throw him off balance if I was sloppy. Being a short wheelbase model, he can turn up his butt at speed and I need to anticipate and adjust. 

Trooper & I:










Trooper is about the smallest weight horse I feel comfortable riding without restriction. I'm at 25% of his body weight every time we ride. I'm at least at 30% with Cowboy. I'd be willing to ride him for 2-3 hours at a walk, but since we canter & gallop, I keep most rides down to 30 min.

I will say that they both seem to prefer my riding to that of my youngest daughter & daughter-in-law, both of whom weigh around 100 lbs but who are not exactly fanatics about not bouncing. A rider who tries to move in synch with their horse is much better for the horse than a rider who just weighs less.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-hea...effecting-horses-soundness-96747/#post1164700


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Turndial said:


> Seeing you in a Western/Stock Saddle reminds me that riding isn't so hard. British saddle is so 'proper' and I'm having to learn everything all over again!
> 
> (I'm Australian)


That was a great saddle to start over in, and I'm now mad that I sold it when I lost so much weight, because this fat backside would love to have it here right now. It was an Abetta Endurance Saddle very light to carry, didn't add to much extra weight to the horses load, no horn to get in the way and make life uncomfortable, it fitted a lot of horses and they went well in it.

What I really liked is I could ride more English or western in style as I fancied. *Le Sigh* I shouldn't of sold it


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this is me om Lamar a 14 hh pony 
he is too small for me


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

He's lovely! I need to find a pic of me riding so you can see what I mean about my size..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he was my friends horse but she sold him


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not the height of the horse that determines whether or not he can carry a heavy person. Actually, a tall horse can be at a disadvantage because of a higher center of gravity. Obviously, I'm thinking thoroughbred type here, not draft. What really matters is that the horse have a lot of bone...short, thick cannon bones, and a short, strong back. Muscles count. 

I'm riding a 14.2 hand grade racking horse that looks like a stocky Paso or TWH...pony sized. I'm 210 lbs. and I used to worry about it constantly until my vet reassured me that I was on a TANK...that could easily carry a 250 lb. man!!! Have you seen some of the big men riding quarter horses in Western Tack? I bet they never worry about whether their butt looks too big on the horse! LOL I think it's a girl thing.

Yes, people should be concerned about not overloading their horse...but most people can find a horse that can carry them. Size of the person counts, but so does skill. I'd rather have a 200 lb. decent rider on a horse than someone who is 150 lbs. and bouncing up and down on the horse's back!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

How about a large Cob or a draft cross? We, in America have a small draft, "Halflinger". Really, unless you're planning on riding very long hours over rough countryside 7 days/week, it's size and weight-carrying ability is not as important as your think. I'm 180 lbs (lost 20 last year--WOOHOO!!) and I don't worry at all riding my 15'2hh, 1,100 lbs QH.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Turndial - so you are an Australian living in the North of England, You are asking what sort of horse of horse will suit you bearing in mind your height and weight,
Well, in a way that's the wrong question. The more relevant question is associated with what you want to do with it and how competent you are at riding.

An old fashioned Welsh Cob D say one of the stocky cobs bred for work. Height anything above 14H2 bred with a broad back and plenty of bone in the legs might well do. But the big question is whether you two, horse and rider, suit each other.

When you go to see the animal, mount up in a fenced arena and go round in circles at the walk . After 5 minutes or so, then ask yourself if you feel comfortable. Do you have a good feeling in your gut about the horse? If you think all is OK, arrange to go back two or three days later and this time take a knowledgeable riding friend with you. Mount up again, walk around. Let your friend watch. 

Ask him of there is any reason why not to buy the horse. 
If he says: 'No - its OK' then arrange for a vet to call and do a full examination.
If the vet gives the horse a good report then wait one more night - and go and buy the animal.

You have a 50/50 chance you made the right decision - either you did or you didn't buy the right horse. The problem is always that you won't know for six months. Be lucky. 

Seriously consider going to a riding centre and ask if they have any heavy weight cobs for you to buy. Then ride the horse several times before you agree to buy it. Try riding it away from the yard on your own - if you get yourself and the horse back to the yard in one piece, then maybe it might be the horse for you.

Don't be in a hurry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> this is me om Lamar a 14 hh pony
> he is too small for me


Do I look ok on this size horse


----------

